# Muzzy Exhaust Rings in Kit



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

I just installed the muzzy and dyna jet kit last night on my 2006 BF750i will have air box back on tonight and hopefully not have to adjust jetting any more i am running two turns out on the fuel/air and the 150 in front and 155 in back hopefully that will be okay.

Question is in the kit there are two o-ring type gaskets larger than the exhaust gasket. What are these for and do i need to install them anywhere or what do i do with them?

thanks


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

The metal rings? That is the spacers for when you install or take out the spark arrester that came with it. You have to use the factory exhaust gaskets or buy new ones if they are damaged.


----------



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks so am i to assume the spark arrestor is in the pipe already as all it came with was the two rings, heat tape, pipe clamps, anti seize, 

Do i need to install them now ??? or do i take arrestor out of pipe and install them what is the difference with the arrestor in or with it out and the rings in its place?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

If I remember correctly, the arrester was installed. If you want to take it out, remove the allen's at the rear and pull it out. Put the spacers in so that the cap is flush again when tightened. A lot of the riding areas have rules on spark arresters and db. I never put mine in but they don't enforce the rule where I am. If you leave it out, it will be a little louder and have more low end. It's up to you. Install the exhaust and run it both ways and see which one you like. It won't affect jetting.


----------

